# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  الدمعه فاضت بالعين  ...

## عاشق الحصن

الدمعه فاضت بالعين عالرحل ما ندري وين
مشتاق اضمه على صدري مشتاق اضمه

بالقلب تشعل ناريين ،، ما تنطفي طوول سنين
ماقوول أشوف يا الغالي ،، ما قوول أشووفك

يا حبي يا بعد الروح،، لا تزيد فيي الجرووح
والدوى بايدك يالغالي ،، والدوى بايدك

مليت وغيابك طاال،، والحمل ما تشيله جبال
بالغربه منهو يواسيني،، بالغربة منهووو؟

أفرش بالدرب بوروود ،، نذرا علي لما يعود
ارجع يا ولفي لحبابك،،ارجع يا ولفي

أفرشله من هدب العين ،، لشووف محبوب الزين
عاود يا خلّي لديارك ،، عاود يا خلّي

الدنيا ضاقت بالحييل ،، ما نام ياعة بالحيل
وانتا بالغربة متهنّي ،، وانتا بالغربة

لا تظن أعوفك ما خون ،، .....؟؟....
واستنى جيتك يا عيوني ،، واستنى جيتك

يا محلى هديك الأيام ،، مرت كأنها أحلام
وانت يا حلمي وحياتي ،، وانت يا حلمي

----------


## تاج النساء

كلام معبر جدا  :SnipeR (87):

----------


## Deco

>>> 2le ba3k bi3o <<<

----------


## شذى الياسمين

الله الله .. كتير حلو مع الحزن الموجود فيه بس روعـــــــــــــه ..

شكرا كتير عاشق ..

----------


## بياض الثلج

رغم الجمال الحاضر هنا 
إلا إ احساسي متجمد ولا أريد أن يعود شيئا 
فلأبقى على حديثي ولا أعود 

الرضى حلو..

يسلموا زيد :Wink:

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

لا تظن أعوفك ما خون ،، .....؟؟....
واستنى جيتك يا عيوني ،، واستنى جيتك
كلام روعه  لكن ليش كل هالحزن والتعب موجود ومسيطر على كل كلمه ؟؟؟

----------


## The Gentle Man

دمعي نزل من العين من كثر الاشتياق
لكن هلا دمعي بينزل من عيني على الفراق

----------


## عاشق الحصن

الشكر للجميع على مرورهم الطيب

----------


## شمعة امل

عنجد روعه يا فنان
يسلمووووو

----------


## دموع الندم

كتير حلو هالكلام ..

----------


## محمد العزام

يسلموا 
كثير روعة

----------


## بنت الشديفات

:SnipeR (15):  :SnipeR (15):  :SnipeR (15):  :SnipeR (15): 
مؤثر هالكلام لكن .............  :SnipeR (15):

----------


## mylife079

يسلمو

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

حلو كلمات حلوة 
اتمنالك التوفيق

----------

